# looking for simple tractor plans



## coulsea (Sep 1, 2019)

I am looking for plans or just line drawings of a very simple early tractor. here is a youtube video of the sort of thing that I am after . it is an open crank single cylinder, basically a traction engine with the steam replaced with an IC engine. I don't need a faithful recreation just something in the style of. I have built a few open crank engines and now want one to drive itself along. A very simple drive train and no castings would be good.

Happy hunting


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 2, 2019)

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,9186.msg203838.html#msg203838
 something like this?



 John


----------



## coulsea (Sep 2, 2019)

john, that is the sort of thing but I would use a more basic engine. All I can find is the pictures like the one you have of the actual tractor, there are the engine plans but that's not the bit that I want.
 Andrew


----------



## dnalot (Sep 3, 2019)

Well if your looking for something simple, how about a plow share and a harness for a mule.

Mark T


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 3, 2019)

Andrew, you can find complete chassis drawings of this in "The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kohoupt vol. 3.

 It may be a good place to start & you could design or pick the engine.

 John


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 3, 2019)

Maybe worth asking Leslie Proper if he has any info he would pass on
Rudys Stirling tractor is just a simple ladder frame chassis from memory 1/2 by 1/4 alloy u section I would need to measure up my model

My little tractor on its first run 

cheers and good luck


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 3, 2019)

Please check out Frazers build log he did a magnificent build with his tractor..

 John


----------



## wesley (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry l can seem to find frazers build log on the forum ?


----------



## johnmcc69 (Sep 4, 2019)

Mistakenly, I thought it was posted here, but it's over on MEM
 Here: http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,1884.0.html

 Sorry for the confusion..

 John


----------



## minh-thanh (Sep 30, 2019)

[QUOTE="fcheslop 
My little tractor on its first run

 [/QUOTE]

fcheslop !!
Can you tell me the engine information in the video?
Hot and cold cylinder diameter?
stroke of piston ?
engine type ?
....
Thanks .


----------



## justisla (Sep 30, 2019)

Perhaps this might fit the bill
https://in.groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/pyrte/info?guccounter=1


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 30, 2019)

P.M sent


----------



## justisla (Oct 1, 2019)

Deleted --crossed post


----------



## thegallery (Jun 16, 2021)

I am building the exact tractor you pictured. It is still in the building mode.  I have a few pictures on this site. Search 1913 Fairbanks Morse Tractor. You can see a !little more on my web site: www.thekilmerplace.com .


----------



## Rdean33422 (Jun 17, 2021)

This is an example of a tractor I made earlier this year. It may give you some ideas.
Ray

Rumely Oil Pull Model


----------

